

Google App Engine opens up for Google I/O, pricing announced - hwork
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/27/3000-developers-to-converge-on-google-io-tomorrow-heres-what-to-expect/

======
DocSavage
The pay-as-you-go won't be enabled until sometime around the end of the year.

The quoted CPU pricing "$0.10 - $0.12 per CPU core-hour" is similar to Amazon
EC2 small instance pricing ($0.10/hr), but it's probably not a straight
comparison. AppEngine seems to charge by the sip, as might be expected from a
compute utility, while web apps will probably require a minimum of 24x7 usage
of an EC2 instance. So AppEngine should be less costly on the low-end.

Here's an interview with some AppEngine managers on the announcements
tomorrow:

[http://readwritetalk.com/2008/05/27/pete-koomen-paul-
mcdonal...](http://readwritetalk.com/2008/05/27/pete-koomen-paul-mcdonald-
product-managers-google-app-engine/)

~~~
delano
EC2 charges only for the time you use, rounded to the next hour. A small
instance running for 6.1 hours costs $0.70 + bandwidth.

[http://www.amazon.com/FAQ-
EC2-AWS/b?ie=UTF8&node=2015910...](http://www.amazon.com/FAQ-
EC2-AWS/b?ie=UTF8&node=201591011#ecc16)

~~~
briansmith
My understanding is that EC2 charges for wall clock time. I heard a rumor that
Google was going to charge only for the actual CPU time used. In other words,
if your service is totally idle, Google will be free but EC2 will cost you $84
a month per server.

------
rufo
_Also to note: no additional languages will be supported._

$@*!.

Well, looks like Heroku will hang around for a while...

------
ardit33
yawn.... ok. I can't think of serious startups using their services. Maybe if
I am doing something quick, a small app, while having a full time job. etc...

At least with amazon, you have controll of the servers, and can install
whatever you want. With Goggle App Engine your are tied to it to the hip.

And Google has been getting eviler lately. For some reason I wouldn't trust my
source code with them, while I would trust amazon a little bit more.

~~~
greendestiny
Amazon really wants your business. They want to make a fortune in the compute
supply business. This seems like another Google offering that they don't take
particularly seriously - that they can offer for free at some level of service
because of the enormous river of advertising cash - but you know its not much
of blip on their business radar. Mostly these services aid recruitment and
keep up Google's profile but I don't expect them to be actively chasing down
customers and getting better at what they do like Amazon does.

There is only one business sector in which I'd be scared to compete with
Google and that's search.

~~~
andreyf
_This seems like another Google offering that they don't take particularly
seriously_

I don't think so, Google's hosting is going to bite into MS's market of IIS
and Windows Servers just like GMail/Calendar is competing with
Outlook/Exchange.

~~~
briansmith
Microsoft is countering with hosted Exchange service and hosted SQL Server
services. I think hosted Exchange will be a lot more profitable than (ad-free)
GMail hosting can ever be.

------
daniel-cussen
_The big announcement will be around Google App Engine - expect the 160,000 or
so developers on the waiting list to be let in tomorrow (75,000 have been
given access already)._

That's a lot of entrants to the web 2.0 market.

~~~
andreyf
I don't think they're all entrants... just people who are curious about the
service.

